# African Dwarf Frog injured by Fluval Edge filter tube *photos included*



## Flaming Fighter

**Warning: Graphic Photos**

Hi all,

I recently purchased a 6 gallon Fluval Edge and I have transferred my two African dwarf frogs and my Betta fish into it. I use a piece of air filter cloth to wrap around the intake U-tube and gave the frogs some hiding crevices made from rocks. All is well for about a week and a half. A few days after I changed the U-tube wrap, which this time didn't cover the little hole at the bottom of the tube, one of my ADFs' right leg got sucked into it from the knee. The hole was only about 3-4mm in diameter and I didn't think it would be too much danger. I was wrong.

By the time I discovered him, he was pretty lifeless. I turned off the filter, cut loose the wrap and gently pulled him out. His entire right leg, right up to his body was swollen red. This past two days, I've been doing 20% water changes and added 10-15 drops of Melafix in hopes that his wounds will stay clean and uninfected. I've also separated him from the rest of the crew by floating him in a little container inside the Fluval Edge because I had observed the Betta (who normally will swim close to the frogs then turn away) nipped once and also his fellow frog-mate also bit him (but he's forgive since they are pretty blind and nip at anything). I've also re-covered the U-tube including the hole at the bottom.

It has been two days since then. He has climbed up inside the filter chamber once and retrieved. His right leg skin is peeling and becoming white and his leg does not extend like his other leg. The redness has gone down a little bit but his thigh still looks very raw. He will not eat and just floats at the top (I think because once he sinks, he will have to exert great energy to swim to the top for air).

Sorry for the long post, but is there anything else I should be doing to treat his injuries? Should I be pulling off the dead skins lingering around his joints that was possibly hindering his leg extension? Thanks for the help in advance.

Environment: I have fine white sand, round and slate rocks plus a couple of boiled wood sticks. Live plants include Pothos and two strings of Java moss. Filter at lowest flow setting with a cloth extending from the output to the water to reduce current. One adjustable 25w Hydor Theo heater at 75 degrees F.

p.s. Also, I just noticed my Betta slightly ripped his anal fin tonight. 


ADF leg injury Day 1 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr

ADF leg injury Day 1 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr

ADF leg injury Day 2 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr

ADF leg injury Day 2 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr

ADF leg injury Day 3 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr

ADF leg injury Day 3 by BC Flaming Fighter, on Flickr


----------



## ilam

not quite sure what you can do other than add some medication in your tank. you should put the official fluval edge prefilter on your filter though, works well and looks good


----------



## Scherb

Hello. i am no expert, but i do have 3 of these guys and i would leave the skin alone. it looks like he is shedding so it will fall off. sounds like your doing a good job to heal him. but i would not trust the Betta, it might just be nipping at the skin, but obviously they can be aggressive. have you tried to hand feed a blood worm ? Cheers


----------



## Flaming Fighter

Hi, 

Thank you for the advice.

The prefilter is a good suggestion. would probably work better anyways since the cloth was fine and traps a lot of things. And I do think the betta is pretty aggressive at times, he would back off if the frog turn to face him though. Strange fella. I always hand feed my frogs with either turkey baster and/or chopsticks. They've learned how to eat off of them. But my injured froggy shows absolutely no interest even when it is right by his mouth. Too much pain I guess.


----------

